# pheasents



## huntin maniac (Feb 8, 2009)

iowa pheasaent hunt 4 a PA bear hunt :wink: :roll: :beer: :eyeroll: :evil: :x  :sniper: :withstupid:


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN (Aug 31, 2006)

It's a noted fact that PA has some very big bears. It's not uncommon for them to kill many 400, 500, 600, and a few 700 pound black bears. Although most bears killed are in the 200-300 pound range PA does kill a lot of ver big Black bears. (The envy of many western states.)


----------

